# Macbook pro non rileva la partizione di gentoo

## drins

 :Surprised: Last edited by drins on Sun Mar 14, 2010 11:36 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ago

ti da qualche errore all'avvio o non riesci a vedere la partizione di gentoo da mac os?

----------

## drins

 :Surprised: Last edited by drins on Sun Mar 14, 2010 11:36 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## ago

MI sa che ci stiamo confondendo, non hai specificato bene se non riesci ad avviare il sistema gentoo o a leggere i dati della partizione linux quando sei su os x

Nel primo caso se non riesci ad avviare gentoo si possono ipotizzare 3 opzioni:

1)Manca qualcosa nel kernel(driver fs, driver hd ecc)

2)Hai configurato male fstab (ma te lo dice lui stesso quali sono le opzioni disponibili)

3)Hai configurato male grub.conf

Nel secondo caso, se non riesci a leggere i dati nella partizione di gentoo quando sei su mac os x devi installare qualche utility che legga/scriva sul filesystem che hai!

----------

## drins

 :Surprised: Last edited by drins on Sun Mar 14, 2010 11:36 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## drins

 :Surprised: Last edited by drins on Sun Mar 14, 2010 11:36 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## cloc3

 *drins wrote:*   

> Nessuno che abbia installato gentoo su un mac è disponibile per aiutarmi?
> 
> Andiamo su.. soluzione please  

 

purtroppo io me ne stavo zitto perché ho usato dei mac, ma molto tempo fa, prima del passaggio ad Intel.

allora, era impossibile usare grub sui mac, ma esisteva un bootloader chiamato yaboot.

non so se questa cosa valga ancora oggi.

Da un'occhiata al sito ufficiale direi che si possa affermare ancora di sì, ma non me la sento di giurarci.

----------

## ago

dovresti installare grub sulla partizione su cui hai linux e non globalmente, con un qualcosa del tipo:

```
grub-install --no-floppy /dev/sdaX
```

----------

## DevOne

 *drins wrote:*   

> Salve, ho appena finito di installare gentoo sul macbook pro, una volta installato il grub correttamente ho riavviato, ho premuto alt ma la partizione di gentoo non si avviava... avete qualche idea? ( se può servire ) ---> una volta ho anche provato ad installare ubuntu e la partizione veniva rilevata senza problemi 
> 
> Grazie  

 

Ciao...è il tuo giorno fortunato   :Laughing: 

Ho installato proprio in questi giorni gentoo e win7 su macbook-pro!

Allora:

Entra in OSX

scarica e installa eEFIt (dmg immagine)

Avvia BootCamp e crea una partizione per linux (il tipo di file system deve essere FAT); [crea un'altra partizione se vuoi installare anche windows]

(se vuoi installare anche windows, esegui prima l'installazione di winzozz)

Inserisci il cd-rom di installazione e riavvia il computer

Al primo riavvio premi F12 (così si attiva il menu EFI installato in precedenza)

Dovrebbe uscire il cd-rom di avvio (se così non fosse, riavvia usando la freccia di EFI; non c'è  più bisogno di premere F12)

selezionando il cd-rom, parti con l'installazione.

Gentoo-minimal non vede la tastiera per cui usa un'altra distro; se non vuoi perdere tempo, usa systemRescueCD (basata su gentoo   :Laughing:  ) e continua normalmente.

Ciao

----------

## drins

 :Surprised: Last edited by drins on Sun Mar 14, 2010 11:36 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## DevOne

 *drins wrote:*   

>  *DevOne wrote:*   
> 
> Avvia BootCamp e crea una partizione per linux (il tipo di file system deve essere FAT); [crea un'altra partizione se vuoi installare anche windows]
> 
>  
> ...

 

Si scusa...ho mezionato BootCamp perchè ho installato anche windows, è corretto utilizzare Utility Disco.

Reinvia la richiesta perchè non mi è arrivata.

----------

